# SIBO treatment with Peppermint Oil



## 22663 (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is an article people may find interesting:Apologies if this has already been posted beforehttp://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/7/5/410.pdf


----------



## 22663 (Aug 17, 2005)

I've tried the peppermint oil treatmeant myself. At first I had a remarkable change in symtpons for 2 days. Then the Peppermint Oil just seemed to have stopped working. For me I never really get much relief from Symtpons, so for the 2 days it was fantastic. I'm not sure if it was just coincidental if it infact actually did something.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Overkill--Did you try it for 20 days and then replace the normal intestinal flora with probiotics?


----------



## 22663 (Aug 17, 2005)

No,I must admit, I tried it for about 10 days & didn't take any probiotics after it.I think I will give 20 days a try, with a followup of Probiotics soo after the course.Nothing to loose by doing it.slm - Have you tried peppermint oil?


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

No, but it sounds interesting. Do you get it at GNC? I don't like to buy over the internet. Can I continue to use my imodium, levsin and Questran as needed? Any side effects?


----------



## 22663 (Aug 17, 2005)

slm,I purchased my peppermint oil from the local chemist. here is the brand I used:http://www.bioglan.com.au/vitamin.asp?productID=48


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I might try them after we get moved and all.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

So overkill, is this something you are embarking upon by yourself or do you have the help of a GP in doing this? Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I downloaded the article and read through it thouroughly. Very interesting. I'd love to know how you're doing with it a little further down the track too. And how many peppermint capsules are you taking a day? (sorry heaps of questions, I'm one of those people who always have lot's, I think I drive my chemist insane at times, I'm sure he ducks behind the counter when he sees me coming-lol)


----------



## 18797 (Aug 24, 2005)

I use peppermint pills, Mintec. Dont seem to do alot for me, but i continue to take out of habit.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry one more question. Would these work http://www.keypharmaceuticals.com.au/IBSProd.htm ? They have the same amount of oil in them and are available over here.


----------



## 22663 (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:"Sorry one more question. Would these work http://www.keypharmaceuticals.com.au/IBSProd.htm ? They have the same amount of oil in them and are available over here."I've tried Mintec, but one thing has me puzzled with that brand of Enteric coated peppermint oil. It states clearly on the packaging that it breaks down in your large intestine. I would think this would be relatively pointless if in fact you were trying to target SIBO. What are other peoples thoughts?


----------



## 22663 (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote: So overkill, is this something you are embarking upon by yourself or do you have the help of a GP in doing this? Sorry it took so long to get back to you


I embarked on it myself. I stumbled across this article awhile back whilst doing some research into SIBO.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The study used enteric coated.I think enteric coated usually is just to get it past the stomach, so may dissolve in the small intestine. Let me check.Ok http://altmedicine.about.com/library/bldef...eric_coated.htm says intestines, not colon. It makes more sense for them to dissolve in the small intestine rather than the colon as the small intestine absorbs more things.I looked at a website for mintec and it said first part of the bowel, but that could mean that it dissolves part way down the small intestine







K.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have no idea where it disolves. I've used them in the past but to be honest they gave me minty poo's that hurt a bit and bad indigestion. It's a much better alternative to antibiotics though I think. I'm pretty sure Mintec is the only one available over here but if anyone gets more info on it I'd be much appreciative


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

bump and I'm pretty sure the enteric coating is just to get through the stomach and dissolves in the small intestine so if it did that would it still do the job? Thanks again


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know Screamer but i know that one brand at the drugstore gives the ass on fire.I'm not sure 2 weeks on it would be pleasant.







But that was just me.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. Yeah, these do that to you. "Minty poo's" although to me they feel more like bum burn than minty! Maybe it'd be worth it for 2 weeks though if I were to feel even slightly better at the end of it. I am going to talk to my doctor about all this first though and I'd rather bum burn than the probs that antibiotics give me (I'm penicillian allergic (sp?))


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you have a bidet(sp?)


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope, he he. However I don't know that a loo squirting water on my bum is my cup of tea. Might come in handy though as I go to stop the bum burn as it begins







I think I prefer loo roll any day! Do you have one


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

No but i think you will need one with the mint hit the ring.







Each brand are different.The first i have tried was spicy.


----------

